# Günstigster Zeitpunkt für einen Teichumbau



## Teichforum.info (9. Okt. 2003)

Ich möchte einen Teich, der ca. 12 Jahre angelegt ist umbauen. Der Teich ist als Folienteich ausgebaut und mit einem kleinen Bachlauf versehen. Ich möchte den Bachlauf gerne erneuern. Ausserdem soll die Folie erneuert werden. Ich habe die Absicht die im Teich befindlichen Granitsteine zu säubern und wieder zu verwenden. Ausserdem möchte ich den Fischbesatz in d3en neuen Teich übernehmen. Die Bepflanzung ist zu erneuern. Die Seerosen sollen Verwandt werden. Ich stelle mir einen zweistufigen Bachlauf mit einer Gesamtlänge von 4 - 5 m vor. Ich habe vor folgende Geräte einzusetzen:
Bachlaufpumpe Aquamax 3500, Biotec 5, und Bitron 15 von OASE.
die Abmessungen des Teiches: breite 250cm,Länge 400 cm Tiefe 120cm
Das enspricht einer Wassermenge von ca 12000 Liter

Wer kann mir einen Rat geben über den günstigsten Umbaumonat?


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Raber,

rein rechnerisch paßt Deine Wassermenge. Das würde aber bedeuten, daß Du nur Steilufer hast und direkt am Teichrand schon eine Tiefe von 1,2 m erreichst.

Trifft das zu? Mich würde es ein wenig wundern, weil ich dann nicht mehr verstehe, wo Du Deine Bepflanzung untergebracht hast.

Die von Dir angegebenen Geräte zur Teichfilterung reichen bei einem Wasservolumen von 12 m3 m. E. auch nicht aus, es sei denn, der Teich wird zusätzlich noch auf natürlichem Weg gefiltert.

Wie Du hier aus anderen Beiträgen ersehen kannst, empfehlen die meisten, einen Um- oder Neubau im Frühjahr, da Du auch dann erst wieder eine Auswahl an Pflanzen bekommen kannst.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Raber,

mir ist bewusst, dass in der letzten Ausgabe von GARTENTEICH der Herbst als günstige Jahreszeit für einen Teichneubau genannt wurde. Ich persönlich würde das allerdings abhängig machen von den Witterungsverhältnissen und vor allem der Verfügbarkeit von Pflanzen. 

Zum Wetter: In Deutschland regnet es, teilweise schneit es schon - da macht es einfach keinen Spass, wie ich finde. Und einfach ein Loch auszuheben, Folie rein und warten, dass es sich im Winter mit Wasser füllt, ist auch nicht der Bringer. Garantiert im Frühjar fast eine kaum noch beherrschbare Algensosse. Pflanzen müssten rein. Da Du ja Deinen Pflanzenbestand mit Ausnahme der Seerosen nicht weiter verwenden willst (warum eigentlich ?), würde ich von der Neuanlage in diesem Jahr eher absehen. Die Seerosen allein sind im kommenden Jahr keine ausreichende Konkurrenz gegenüber den Algen.

Ich würde deshalb im kommenden Jahr beginnen, wenn wieder die ersten Teichpflanzen im Angebot erscheinen. Bis Du den Teich dann fertig gestellt hast, gibt es dann schon ein ordentliches Angebot an abgehärteten Pflanzen. Dennoch würde ich es mir überlegen, die vorhandenen Pflanzen zu teilen und weiter zu verwenden. Dann würde ich bei ordentlichem Wetter noch in diesem Jahr loslegen. Wenn Du ein paar Highlights zusätzlich erwerben willst, kannst Du diese ja im kommenden Jahr zusätzlich pflanzen.

Vielleicht noch zwei Bemerkungen zu Deinem Vorhaben: Einen 4 bis 5 Meter langen Bachlauf würde ich in mehr Staustufen aufteilen als nur zwei. (Wenn Du Lust hast, schau mal in mein Album: Mein 5 Meter langer Bachlauf ist gerade "nackt", da ich ihn komplett ausräumen musste.) Ausserdem liegst Du mit 12.000 Litern viel zu hoch, wenn Du keine senkrechten Ufer in einem rechteckigen Becken hast. Bei "klassischer" Teichgestaltung dürften es hingegen max. 7.000 Liter werden. Es ist sicher lohnend, die Erstbefüllung über eine Wasseruhr zu machen und so das genaue Teichvolumen zu ermitteln.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

EDIT: Ooooops, die an sich überflüssige Wiederholung der Aussagen zum Volumen erklärt sich daraus, dass ich noch am Tippen war, als Harald schon gepostet hat. Sorry.


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Okt. 2003)

*....*

Guten Morgen,

dem Schreiben von Stefan gibt es kaum mehr was hinzuzufügen, lediglich die Bestätigung (baue ja imo selbst), daß wenn ich keine Pflanzen mehr bekommen hätte, wäre der Teichbau nicht begonnen worden.

Auch das Wetter spielt ne große Rolle, seit ein paar Tagen gehen hier Niederschläge runter, die den Teich laufend etwas Füllen und die Erde so durchgängig nass machen,daß bei den Temperaturen das trocknen schwierig wird.

Alles in allem eine kritische Zeit zum Teichbau. Hingegen vom Regen her dürfte das Frühjahr nicht besser aussehen, von daher das bereits genannte Fazit:

Teichbau ja, allerdings nur, wenn die Möglichkeit der Bepflanzung gegeben ist.


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Okt. 2003)

Es ist richtig, die Menge wurde errechnet über das Programm von OASE. Ich habe natürlich einen Teich mit mehreren Wasserzonen, sodaß der Gesamtinhalt von 7000 Litern hinkommen dürfte. Vielen Dank für die nützlichen Hinweise. Ich werde im Frühjahr mit dem Umbau beginnen, kann man da schon nach der Frostperiode beginnen, um nicht das Laichverhalten der Fische empfindlich zu stören? dea:    :razz:


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Okt. 2003)

*....*

Hallo Raber,

ich denke ,daß du bei der Erneuerung deines Teiches/Bachlaufes die Fische bei der Fortpflanzung störst, wie du schon richtig vermutest  ... auch wenn du gegen Ende der Frostperiode beginnst ist der Umbau einfach zu radikal (sprich neue Folie etc.) und du solltest damit rechnen, im Umbaujahr keinen Nachwuchs zu erhalten ...

Saarländische Grüße


Tommi


----------

